# A new game plan - my new powerlifting log



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Right after having to take around 4 months of training due to injury's I'm coming back with a new game plan

I plan to compete both GBPF and BPC next year as i want to play about with multiply

I'm going to be doing a westside based training plan, alternating between using single ply and multiply kit

Plan is

Mondays - max effort bench

Tuesdays - dynamic effort squat and deadlift

Thursdays - dynamic effort bench

Fridays - max effort squat and deadlift

I'll be in a bench shirt every other week, and also a squat suit every other week.

dynamic squat and deadlifts will be done in a pair of ace briefs, multply squats will be either a metal jack, metal ace or titan boss, need to try the 3 suits out and see which i prefer, multiply bench will be in a double ply super katana

first few weeks will just be keeping fairly light and working back up to heavy weights and increasing volume of assistance work as my fitness levels have gone to ****

first proper session back was monday,

Monday 10/9/12

Raw 3 board, as first session back worked up to a couple triples raw 100kg then did a few sets to 3 board working up to 120

close grip bench - just up to 60kg, few sets of 10

2 tricep exercises, 3 sets of 10

2 upper back exercise 3 sets of 10

2 shoulder exercises 3 sets of 10

tuesday 11/09/12

Box squats - below parallel box

worked up 10 140 raw then put metal ace briefs on

160x2 8 sets

deadlifts

140x1 8 sets alternating between sumo and conventional

some assistance work for lower back, hams and abs not much work though as was pretty worn out


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Harry Sacks said:


> I'm going to be doing a westside based training plan, alternating between using single ply and multiply kit
> 
> Plan is
> 
> ...


You are board pressing 120kgs and feel ready for a double ply Super K - are you mental or deluded? It took me 230kg to touch in a not overly tight single ply regular Katana.

Don't expect the kit is going to do it for you!

And Westside 'style' is going to end badly. The WS programme is actually very good, the trouble is far to many people muck about with it and call it Westside when it is actually a hybrid of a **** routine.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> You are board pressing 120kgs and feel ready for a double ply Super K - are you mental or deluded? It took me 230kg to touch in a not overly tight single ply regular Katana.
> 
> Don't expect the kit is going to do it for you!
> 
> And Westside 'style' is going to end badly. The WS programme is actually very good, the trouble is far to many people muck about with it and call it Westside when it is actually a hybrid of a **** routine.


no mate

i've been using a single super katana for over a year

i've board pressed 200kg previously

I've just come back from 4 months completely off training it was my first bench session and i was just taking it really light to make sure i didn't flair up my injurys

also the 2nd max effort bench is a mistake, its meant to say dynamic


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Harry Sacks said:


> no mate
> 
> i've been using a single super katana for over a year
> 
> ...


Honestly I would learn to bench in a shirt before you try to tackle that thing - speak to Martin Brown on here, he knows the score with the double ply shirted lifting.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Honestly I would learn to bench in a shirt before you try to tackle that thing - speak to Martin Brown on here, he knows the score with the double ply shirted lifting.


i know how to bench in a shirt

i've been benching in shirts for over 3 years

i have no issues using a single super katana, it works well for me

i do have a double f6 and a loose double rage x as back up shirts in case i don't get on with the double super katana


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

What's a double ply? Super K? And benching in a shirt? :/


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

XRichHx said:


> What's a double ply? Super K? And benching in a shirt? :/


A super katana is a make of bench shirt, double ply means 2 layers of material instead of 1


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Couldn't get to the gym yesterday so no dynamic bench this week

Friday 14/9.12

max effort squat and deadlift

First max effort squat/deadlift session since coming back from injury went reasonable.

everything over 100kg felt heavy, have started using a much wider stance also so squats were somewhat uncomfortable

squats - raw

bar x10

bar x10

60x5

60x5

100x5

140x3

160x3

ace briefs on

160x3

180x3

200x3

220x1

all to a below parallel box

deficit deadlifts - very rarely do these, box i stood on was too high low back started to hurt so left these

60x3

100x3

140x3

140x3

140x3

did some pull through's 3 sets of 10

hamstring curls 3 sets 10

very worn out by this point and hurting so left it at that

plan to increase assistance work up to 6 sets of 10 reps per exercise over the next few weeks, need to improve fitness levels


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

17/09/12 - Max effort bench

Was meant to be a single ply equipped session but as its only second bench session back since being injured Ive decided I'll do raw bench instead of equipped until I'm back up to pre injury numbers (which will probably only be a few weeks)

raw bench

barx10

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x3

130x3

130x3

130x3

the 130's didn't feel too bad, only 30kg off my raw pb, pleased my strength levels haven't dropped too much from being off injured

raw floor press - ****ed these up - went too heavy and the bar i used was ****, it wasnt balanced so tweaked my injurys a bit on 3rd set. left it at that

60x3

100x3

140x3

will take smaller jumps on these next time to get more volume in

then onto assistance work - the volume is killing me, by the end of it i was close to puking and passing out - really need to bring my fitness levels up a lot

skull-crushers to forehead

5 sets of 10 reps

dumbbell extensions

4 sets of 10

pull downs - wide grip

5 sets of 10

chest supported rows

4 sets of 10

barbell shrugs

4 sets of 10

standing military press

4 sets of 10

side dumbbell laterals

2 sets 10

bent over laterals with head resting on bench

2 sets of 10

By the time i got to shoulder work i was seriously ****ed, felt like i was gonna puke on every set so pushed out what i could


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

18/09/12 - dynamic squats and deadlift

Box squats first, used two different box heights, discovered what i though was a below parallel box wasnt as low as i thought so dropped the height abit

raw first

12" box

barx10

60x5

60x5

60x5

100x3

140x3

160x3

this box was low, struggled to reach it tbh my hip flexibility isn't great, was quite painfull but probably worth working at

ace briefs on

175xF - box was too low to be able to reach in briefs ended up breaking form to touch box and then just couldnt get going again

raised box to 14"

175x2

175x2

175x2

175x2

175x2

175x2

175x2

175x2

175x2

video'd one set so i could see what the box height was like. i'd say its just about parallel?






then did dynamic deadlifts

155x1 - 5 sets sumo, 5 sets conventional

on to assistance work

SSB good mornings, first time doing Good mornings - videoed one set

Am i doing these right??






Then did pullthroughs

3 sets of 10

was really tired and lower back was hurting so left it at that


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

20/09/12 - dynamic bench

Still feeling a bit beat up from only being back from injury a short time so not a great session

Started with dynamic bench

Barx10

Barx5

60x5

60x5

Added bands - doubled mini's

60+bands 8 sets of triples

Flat db bench - first time doing these in a long time so kept it light

20x10

25x10

30x10

Then on to assessory work, still tryying to find exercises that work best

Started with jm press never done these before so kept weight light while I learn the movement

Barx10

Barx10

30x10

30x10

Then did tate press again first time doing these so light to get used to it

10x10

10x10

15x10

15x10

Tricep push downs

4 sets 10

Close grip lat pulldowns

5 sets 10

Chest supported row

4 sets 10

Strict press - shoulders were a lil sore but managed to get a few sets in, felt weak on these, def something I need to bring back up

Barx10

30x10

40x10

50x10

Face pulls

5 sets 10

Rear delts

3 sets 10

Hammer curls

4 sets 10

Reverse curls

4 sets 10


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

21/09/12 - ME squat

Originally was going to do some single ply squats however my tendonitis had been playing up really bad, would have been too painfull to use a powerbar and put my (ver) tight suit on, so as my gym now has a safety squat bar used that instead

First time squatting on an SSB so weights were pretty light

Barx5

Barx5

65x5

85x5

105x5

115x5

125x3

135x3

145x3

Then did SSB goodmornings

Barx10

35x10

45x10

55x10

65x10

Hamstring curls

4 sets 10

Back extensions

4 sets 10

Abs

4 sets 10


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Missed a couple squat sessions as was unable to get to gym and also had some hip issues

Me bench on monday 1/10/12

Raw bench

Barx8

Barx5

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x3

140x3 - first 2 reps were ok 3rd was a grinder

Slingshot on

140x5

160x3

Floor press

60x3

80x3

100x3

120x3

120x3

120x3

Jm press

6 or 7 sets ending up with 2 triples at 60kg

Tate press

5x5 worked up to 20kg dbs

Lat pull downs - wide grip

6 sets 10

Few sets of seated rows

Strict press

5x5 worked up to 75kg

Rear delts 3 sets 10

Left it at that, didn't have any energy left and felt sick


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

good luck with the recovery - and a great log again i will read with interest


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Last few sessions:

Thursday 4th : de bench

Bench agaisnt doubled mini's

60x3 - 10 sets

Strict press

5x5 started with 62.5, worked up to 82.5x3

Tricep, upperback and shoulder work

Close grip pull downs

Cable seated rows

Tate press

Jm press

Rear delts

Barbell shrugs worked up to 260kgx3

Friday 5th me squat

Didn't get as much done as intended as was coaching someone on squats who's never squatted before

Barx10

Barx5

60x5 - did about 5 sets as was terying to get hips warmed up and work on the wide stance I now use

100x5

140x3

160x3

Briefs on

160x3

180x3

Belt on

200x3

220x3

240x1

260x1

Vid of 260 - depth wasn't there and noticed I lean forward way too much think this is a combination of wider stance causing technique issues and also muscles that need work

Did some hamstring, lowerback and ab work.

Monday 8th

Raw bench and 3 board work

Barx8

Barx5

60x5

60x5

80x5

1003

Board work

120x3

130x3

140x3

150x3

Sling shot

170x2

Then did some cgbp

Tricep, upper back and shoulder work

Haven't trained since as been ill with flu since tuesday, next session most likey will be me bench on monday


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> good luck with the recovery - and a great log again i will read with interest


Cheers mate

Training will be a bit all over the place for a few weeks while I figure out what's working etc

Plus I'm still suffereing with flu which isn't helping


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

last 3 sessions, had to miss a couple as hadnt quite shifted flu

Mon 22/10/12 - ME bench

Bench - decided to give the double ply super katana a go - prob not a great idea as wasnt feeling too great still

bar x10

barx5

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x3

140x1

slingshot - 160x1

shirt on

180x3 - 3board

200x3 - 3 board

220x1

220x1

the 220's were ****, hard grinders, couldnt get my set up right (on any of my sets) struggled to find the groove of the shirt

incline db

25x10

30x10

35x10

40x6

tricep work, jm press and push downs

lat/back work pulldowns and cable seated rows

shoulder work

Fri 26/10/12

ME squat

went with SSB, did a lot of light weights as was working on using a pretty wide stance

bar x8

barx8

barx8

67x5

67x5

67x5

67x5

67x5

67x5

87x5

107x5

127x3

147x3

167x3

177x1

SSB GM's

barx3

27x3

37x3

47x3

57x3

67x3

77x3

87x3

hams lowerback and ab work

mon 29/10/12 - ME bench

bench and 3 board work - raw

bar x10

barx8

60x5

80x5

100x3

board work

110x3

120x3

130x3

140x3

150x3

160x3 - pb

cgbp

60x3

70x3

80x3

90x3

100x3

110x3

120x3

140x1 - pb

jm press - still getting to grips with this havent quite mastered it

barx3

30x3

40x3

50x3

60x3

70x3

80x3

tricep, lats and shoulder work

barbell shrugs

180x3

220x3

260x3

300x3

140x10

140x10

Not the best of sessions last week, today wasnt too bad


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Tues 30/10/12 - de squat deadlift

De box squats - 14inch box

Few warm ups with bar to warm up the hips and work on wide stance

60x5

60x5

100x5

130x3

Briefs on

160x2 - 10 sets

De deadlifts

160x1 - 10 sets, 6 sumo 4 conventional

Ssb GM's

Hamstring curls

Pull throughs

Standing ab work

Lowerback was ****ed by this point, left it at that

Ok session


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

1/11/12 - DE bench

Not a bad session

bench

barx10

barx5

60x5

70x3

added doubled mini bands

10 sets of triples

strict press

60x5

65x5

70x5

75x5

80x5

floor press

60x5x5

just for fun put the slingshot on and did (flat bench)

100x20

jm press

60x5x5

lat pull downs

9 sets of 10 using 3 different bars/methods

bent over rows

60x10

60x10

60x10

then did an exercise i call shoulder killers (probably known by other names)

these consist of doing the following with dumbbells (this is done as one set)

front raise x7

side lateral x7

bent over lateral x7

standing press x10 (with heavier db)

did 2 sets of these


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

2/11/12 - me squat deadlift

SSB box squats - 14inch box

Barx8

Barx8

Barx8

67x5

67x5

87x5

107x5

127x5

147x3

167x3

Briefs on

187x3

207x2

227x1 - pb

Sumo block dleadlifts - bar was set at 18" stood on a couple plates so prob about 16"

140x5

180x3

220x3

260x1

260x1

SSB GMs

5x5

Hamstring and ab work


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

05/11/12 - ME bench

good session - hit a couple pb's

bench up first

barx10

60x5

80x3

100x3

120x3

140x1

shirt on - single ply

180x3 - 3 board

200x2 2 board then 1 board

210x1 2 board

210x1 - chest - PB - very messy rep though i though my spotters touched it, they said they didn't (except to help re-rack at top) would not be IPF legal lift (touched low)

took shirt off and did raw

100x12 - rep pb

first session back in the shirt, was playing about with a different sleeve positioning






floor press

60x3

70x3

80x3

90x3

100x3

110x1 - triceps were fried by this point

lat pull downs

9 sets of 10 using 3 different grips/bars

seated row machine 3 sets of 10

BB shrugs

60x8

100x8

140x8

180x8

220x8


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

any updates ?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> any updates?


not the moment mate, haven't been able to train due to work

Should be back to normal next week


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

cool good to hear


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

After not training the last 2 weeks due to work and **** getting in the way finally got back in the gym tonight

ME bench

all raw

barx10

barx5

60x5

80x5

100x5

3 board

110x3

120x3

130x3

140x3

150x3

160x3

170x2

cgbp

60x3

70x3

80x3

90x3

100x3

120x3

142.5x1F

lat pull downs

9 sets 10 using 3 different bars/grips

seated cable rows

4x10

standing strict press

3x10


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

training has been messed up lately due to work

trained tonight ME bench, went for a single ply PB, almost had it, couldn't touch but pressed ok

bench raw to start

barx5

60x5

80x5

100x5

120x3

140x1

150x1

shirt on

180x3 - 3 board

200x3 - 3 board

220x1 - chest pb attempt, couldn't quite touch. press was ok fairly clean but too slow. i need to work on my set up and technique a lot, always have been inconsistent and struggled with it

shirt off

100x10






lat pull downs 6 sets of 10 with different grips and bars

back shoulder and tri assistance work


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> but too slow


i dont think you could have lifted any slower ??


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> i dont think you could have lifted any slower ??


By too slow I mean the press was, should have been more pop and speed

I wear a very tight shirt so bar speed coming down will always be slow


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

haven't been able to train much the last couple weeks due to work, probably wont be any better till after xmas

last 2 sessions

de squat and deadlift last week

pushed for time so kept it quick

squats, raw

barx10

barx5

60x5

100x5

140x2

140x2

140x2

140x2

140x2

140x2

140x2

140x2

sumo deadlifts

140x1 8 sets

ME bench tonight

Shirted bench session decided to have a go at a pb, didnt get it, but felt comfortable and confident with the weight, will smash it next shirted session in 2 weeks

raw bench to start

barx10

barx5

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x1

140x1

150x1

shirt on

180x3 3board

210x1 2board

230x1F - as i pressed i lost my line, elbow slipped forward almost dumped bar on face, luckily had good spotters

230x1F - set up was ****, couldn't keep tight or keep my air, just didn't have anything left to press


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hope you had a great chrimbo and work backs off for you Harry.

Numbers look amazing, sounds like you did a lot of work on those benches before the fails so hope you didn't let it get to you.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice log buddy, should get this put in the journal section so more can see


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Still having issues with being able to train due to work, was meant to have been sorted by now but likely the next couple weeks won't be much improved

Managed to train monday so did a max effort bench session

Started with raw bench

Barx10

Barx5

65x5

85x5

105x5

Raw 3 board work

125x3

145x3

165x2

175x1 - pb

Cgbp

65x5

85x5

105x5

125x3

Tate press 4 sets of 10

Lat pull downs 9 sets of 10 using 3 different bars

Couple back and shoulder assitance exercises


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Managed to get a quick squat session in

Raw first

Barx10

60x5

100x5

140x3

180x1

200x1

Then as my double ply frantz canvas squat suit came today gave it a go

220x2

240x2

260x2

All were high just getting a feel for suit. Straps down no knee wraps


----------

